# Kuk Sool Won, any practioners?



## sasquatchnaruto (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi just wanted to know who all practiced Kuk Sool I train under Sa Bu Nim Negben in meyerland


----------



## SenseiBear (Sep 16, 2004)

There used to be a few - Not me, though I do versions of some of the Kuk Sool forms.


----------



## justinksw (Sep 17, 2004)

I do!  I practice (LOTS) under SBN Joe Burnett in Wolcott, NY.  I've been taking it for two years now and I love it.  I have two children (ages 8 and 5) taking it as well.


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Sep 18, 2004)

will you be participating in the world championship? I won gold last year for the adult red belts 17-25(youngest one there alright lol)


----------



## justinksw (Sep 21, 2004)

I can't make it this year - however I am planning on going next year for sure.  Good job on your gold medal last year too!


----------



## justinksw (Sep 24, 2004)

Check out this link...   this is Master Gary Evarts and my instructor SBN Joe Burnett on the cover of TKD Times...


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Sep 24, 2004)

so your going to korea?I would love to go but i dont think ill have the money to


----------



## justinksw (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm "planning" on going to Korea...  the money isn't allocated yet but I'm doing my best to try to fit it in the budget.  It would be a trip well worth the money based on speaking with everyone that went last time.


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Sep 28, 2004)

yea i heard some funny stories about the morning meditation and stuff, but i would love to go and see how the koreans are at sparring


----------



## jwreck (Oct 6, 2004)

Something you might find interesting. link


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Oct 7, 2004)

woah pretty cool i wasnt able to read it all but i will eventually


----------



## Jyo Ko Nym Joshua Powell (Oct 15, 2004)

I have been a practioner in Kuk Sool for about 14 years.  I got my 1st Dan 6 years ago, and I will be testing in Huston Texas for my 2nd durring Christmas time.  I have just started a Kuk Sool class at Bob Jones University in Green Ville South Carolina where I am a Freshman.  I first started taking Kuk Sool in Southern Ireland, and when I moved to the states I started to get into it again.  My first teacher is Kyo Sa Nym Kevin Fitch.


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Oct 19, 2004)

cool man your taking the test out at kingwood right>?


----------



## Mr_Scissors (Feb 23, 2005)

Have any of you ever had to use your KSW in a real fight? I just started taking some KSW lessons under Sa Beom Nim Robert Carson, and I'm curious about the practicality of the style.


----------

